# Please assist, what breed is this?



## wickedlittlewoodelf (Mar 25, 2014)

The seller said Aracuna pullets, but I knew better. I figured EE.
We think she might be laying already?






. Not sure though, she seems a little young and some of the other girls flit in and out of that coop.
Here she is, the black and gray one.







Please ignore the mess under the building. We recently purchased the property and are still cleaning from under the two outbuildings.
Anyhow, any ideas on her? I got the buff colored one in the same trip. That one is not a pullet. /sigh

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## lakesidemaiden (Jun 23, 2014)

Araucanas lay a blue egg. Here's some info on Araucanas: http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2011/09/ameraucana-easter-egger-or-araucana.html

That egg looks like it might be from a buff orp, but if you think that the buff you have is a Roo then prob not lol


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Easter Eggers can lay a brown egg, depends on how they are bred.


----------



## lakesidemaiden (Jun 23, 2014)

True enough. I was just saying that pure Araucanas lay blue


----------



## wickedlittlewoodelf (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah I should have responded sooner, my apologies.
It turns out that Agatha, my sweet Cinnamon Queen, has been sneaking in to the little coop from time to time.
Thank you both for your responses, I do appreciate it.


Sent from my iPad somewhere over the rainbow


----------

